

Every Startup Office Should Have - supervillain

Feel free to add your list of things a startup office should have.<p>Personally, here's a list of things I need to have to be fully productive and passionate on what I do.<p>Every startup office should have at least the following:<p>1. A bed<p>2. A shower<p>3. A masseur<p>4. BBQ<p>5. Fridge with Beer and Soda.<p>6. Addicting games. (ie. SC2, Dota)<p>7. Monthly vacation trips<p>8. Beach access<p>9. Alcohol<p>10. Outdoor office with a big patio umbrella and wifi<p>11. Best audiophile headphone on the market
======
faulkner8
Any "startup" that meets your criteria is not a startup, but either a) a very
successful business with money to burn, or b) riding the VC train to
shutdowns-ville.

Ask not what your startup can do for you, but what you can do for your
startup.

P.S. Calling these "needs" makes you sound incredibly entitled

------
46Bit
Provided it isn't anywhere near direct sunlight: a plexiglass greenhouse.
Perfect scribble-everywhere breakout space. As inspired by Hub Westminster.

------
jordhy
What about a Capuccino machine... and as many Macs as you can afford.

------
bevenky
are we talking about a startup or a resort?

------
dfc
A good idea.

